# Building a console



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 16' skiff that has a 25hp tiller on it.  I just rebuilt the floor and would now like to make a console for it.  I want something to hold on to to make it easier to stand and steer.  The console would also function as a place to mount my GPS and dry storage for future electrical upgrades.

Here is the boat as it stands now.









Here is what I have in mind.

















i was considering building it out of plywood and then covering it in CSM, but am now thinking of making sometype of mold instead.  Does anyone have any input?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Make it out of wood and just coat every inch with epoxy.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Or buy an ankona and take the console out of it for your gheenoe like he did lol. Seriously though you may be able to buy one direct from ankona if that's exactly what you want?


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

Look out side the box... Like in the kitchen, bathroom ect... small garbage cans work awesome for small consoles. Most as a slick plastic at take car wax or even shoe polish quit well.. Lay it up and float it out with the garden hose or shop air...


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I will keep my eye out for something that will work.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Dave,
I am curious about your garbage can fiberglass idea, can you supply more details?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Inside of a plastic trash can is smooth and tapers
in shape, smallest at bottom, widest at top.
Just the right shape so that if used as a female mold
the layup will release and not be locked in place due to shape.
Wax the inside of the clean trash can, lay up fiberglass
to about 3/16 inch thickness, core the working surface
for reinforcement, let cure, pop loose  or float out.

Turn the image upside down
and they look like little consoles
in descending order of size.











I built a mold for a custom console on a 17 Whaler
using plywood and 1x2's. Covered the interior sufaces
of the plywood box with formica, waxed the formica,
filleted the inside corners with plastilina (modeling clay)
gelcoated the interior and did the layup. Worked out well.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info Brett. 

I may need to build one with a grab bar for my j14.... I just like the idea of having a spot with closed storage...


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

With my limited experience is seems to me that it would be easier to use the trash can as a male mold as opposed to female. Not having to work in the confined space of the of the trashcan's interior.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No. Because you want the smooth side on the outside. If you use it as a male mold you will have an incredible amount of work ahead.

If you go that route then use it as a female mold.


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

> Dave,
> I am curious about your garbage can fiberglass idea, can you supply more details?


Just like Brett said if you lay up on the inside you get a smooth out side and vise a versa.

Laying up the inside is not too bad you can roll the can over to get the sides. cut the glass about 1-2 in every direction and work one layer one side at a time then flip and do the next. Just keep going till you get it as thick as you want. its not tough. If using Epoxy get a slow cure and take your tiime if using poly or vinalester mix small batches only enough for one or two sides, use it up and mix some more..


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

gheenoechris im glad you like my consoled in my nmz they are correct i bought a used ankona console of the site and then just glassed it to my floor and painted to match its awesome and adds some storage for me ;D


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

I started on my console. It seems to be going well. Pics are specifics about my plan are on my bragging spot post.


----------

